# RY Pied Litter AKA Super Mini Corgi's



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

So I must say first of all that I bred these two in hopes of getting mice that look and are marker very similar to a Pembroke Welsh Corgi (It's my bff's fave dog breed and she challenged me to produce mice of the same color and markings.) I was breeding for white bellies and blazes with minimum white markings on the body. 
Well I finally did it! In a litter of 8, 7 of them meet my corgi standards!
These babies are all RY pied Satins. 

Female









Male


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

So cute! And very creative! XD


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

lol that is cute!


----------

